
Ask HN: Non hypergrowth startups - holocat
Most of materials devoted to startups are focused on hypergrowth business.<p>I am currently thinking about lifestyle SaaS business. What can you recommend to read on this topic? Are such goals worth pursuing if we consider corporate career vs small own company?
======
itengelhardt
Places we hang out: \-
[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm) \-
Micropreneur Academy
([http://www.micropreneur.com](http://www.micropreneur.com))

reading material: \- The 7 day startup ([http://wpcurve.com/the-7-day-
startup/](http://wpcurve.com/the-7-day-startup/)) \- Start Small, Stay Small
(a bit dated, but the concepts are worth the read -
[http://www.amazon.com/Start-Small-Stay-Developers-
Launching/...](http://www.amazon.com/Start-Small-Stay-Developers-
Launching/dp/0615373968))

podcasts: \- Startups for the Rest of Us
([http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com))
\- Bootstrapped with Kids
([http://www.bootstrappedwithkids.com](http://www.bootstrappedwithkids.com))

------
merrillii
One resource I would recommend is the Startups For the Rest of Us podcast.

[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

Most of the topics are around SAAS based services.

------
danieltillett
Why are you considering SaaS? The reason I ask is you might be prematuraly
optimising your thinking of the best way to go with a lifestyle business.

This is an off topic rant, but can we please come up with a less pejorative
term than "lifestyle business" to describe non-"shoot for the moon or crash"
type start-ups?

~~~
logn
_less pejorative term than "lifestyle business"_

Independent business:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independent_business](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independent_business)

MicroISV: [http://www.singlefounder.com/2009/11/17/the-day-the-
microisv...](http://www.singlefounder.com/2009/11/17/the-day-the-microisv-
movement-died/)

~~~
danieltillett
Both of these names are fine, but they don't really capture the idea of a
start-up that has been structure to optimize the founder's interests rather
than the VC interests.

Creating an extreme outlier business is rarely in the founder's interest since
the most common outcome of such a business is failure. VCs's can afford to
average out the risks by investing in hundreds of start-ups, but each founder
only has one life.

